# help with my Rock backwall



## Justdragons (Dec 15, 2011)

Gday loyal Aps users,

I need a little help at the moment if you could. im building a rock wall and now the foam and expanda foam are done and its time to cover. Now people seem to always use grout and pond tite but i would like to try and use acratex in the medium aggregate. this is the same stuff used to render a house and comes in any dulux colour. has anyone used this? does it have a bad voc? will it harm my beardies? cheers guys

Toby

anyone??


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2011)

I use the acrylic render, the same stuff they use to render houses, I add oxides to give a more natural colour, but if you'd like yours to match the colour of your house then go for it. 
If its a render product it should be fine, I'd still seal it to stop urine soaking into the render and causing a foul smell you can't get rid of, and providing you let it air out for a couple of weeks you should be safe but trial run it with closed doors and heat for a few days and then give it the sniff test, if it smells all clear then move the beardies in


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 19, 2011)

cheers heaps for the reply, i will do. just seems a good alternative to layers of grout and paint and sealer.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 19, 2011)

You'll probably still need a few layers, most houses have flat walls and plenty of sunshine to help dry it out, with the 3D backgrounds several thin layers seem to work well, thin layers dry quicker and more even. As for not painting it just remember that rocks aren't one flat colour


----------

